
Humble Book Bundle: Cybersecurity by Packt - Tomte
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/cybersecurity-packt-books?linkID=&mcID=102:5bfc43f1cfc760666f7430b3:ot:56c3d3b0733462ca893dc786:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018_11_26_cybersecuritypackt_bookbundle&linkID=&utm_content=cta_button
======
yasp
Can anyone recommend any of these books?

